# Turnip Greens



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Turnip Greens (substitute Kale, Mustard, or Collards)*

1 tablespoon bacon drippings or a few pieces of bacon chopped and fried
2 to 3 ham shanks or a meaty ham bone or ham hocks 
1 1/2 cups chopped onion 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 bags of "Glory" brand Turnip, Mustard, Kale, or Collard greens. The bags are found with the packaged salads.
Roots to taste - turnips, rutabagas, carrots 
1 1/2 cups chicken broth 
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 
1 chopped jalapeño (optional)
salt and pepper, to taste

In a large pot, heat bacon dripping. Add the onions, ham shanks or ham bone; cook, stirring, until onions are wilted. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute longer. Add the chicken broth and roots, bring to a boil. Add the greens, a few handfuls at a time, adding more as the first batch wilts. Reduce heat to medium-low; add Worcestershire sauce. Cover and simmer for 30 - 40 minutes. Taste and add salt and pepper as needed. 

Serve with pepper sauce.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

so wheres the hushpuppy recipe ? Hmmmmm!
been waiting months for this


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Rat cheer my friend.

This my momma's recipe. They get rave reviews. Don't over stir them!

Hush Puppies (3 dozen)

2 c. - Corn Meal Mix
½ c. Self Rising Flour
½ c. - chopped onion
3 green onions w/tops - chopped
3 eggs lightly beaten
1 clove minced garlic
½ can cream corn
0-1 t. sugar (to taste)
½ -1 c milk (not too thin)

Mixed together stirring lightly. Over stirring will make them hard, not fluffy. Spoon should be able to stand-up in batter. Use tablespoon to spoon into grease.

Here is final picture of greens. Now I'm in search of the best corn bread recipe.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I see some one likes to overstate the simple art and taste of fine turnip greens. Probably ruins collards and mustard as well.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

jdot7749 said:


> I see some one likes to overstate the simple art and taste of fine turnip greens. Probably ruins collards and mustard as well.


Greens need no treatment other than some fat meat for flavor.

To put all kinds of condiments etc, in them disqualifies them as 'Turnip Greens'. JMHO C2


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

jdot7749 said:


> I see some one likes to overstate the simple art and taste of fine turnip greens. Probably ruins collards and mustard as well.





Charlie2 said:


> Greens need no treatment other than some fat meat for flavor.
> 
> To put all kinds of condiments etc, in them disqualifies them as 'Turnip Greens'. JMHO C2


Now we have "Jr. Top Chef Wardens". hwell:

Recipe was so bad I made it again to make sure. :biggrin:


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

If I wanted to mask the taste of the greens I'd cook someting else


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Now we have "Jr. Top Chef Wardens". hwell:
> 
> Recipe was so bad I made it again to make sure. :biggrin:


Well; someone has to police you "Jr Top Chefs" before you create harmful misconceptions regarding the true taste of turnip greens.:headknock

If you're going to cook a mixture of jalapenos and other exotic herbs and spices, you may as well just pull a handsfull of weeds and cook them. . Leave the turnip greens for someone who enjoys the flavor of unmistreated turnip greens.

Condiments, herbs, spices and other junk added to any food detroys the original flavor of the individual product.

Think about your stomach! Do you really want to eat that "stuff"? Drink a bottle of hot sauce first to dull the taste buds. Bon Appetit! JMHO. C2


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Ha! I think we need a competition for the best side dish cooked on site like Iron Chef at the next 2cool fish fry. Everything to include cutting onions, turnips....must be done by your own hands while the crowd watches. Must feed 50 folks. Put your skills to test while the crowd watches. Talk is cheap!

Can't be there?...get to work at home and post up some recipes and pics.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I can't do it like Captain Dave, but here's some more pics of my love for cooking...lots of work in these. Where are y'all pics?...in the Jungle?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

More .....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Enough said....I'll ask for your opinion the next time I need your advice on a recipe post. :headknock


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Can I get the recipe on that last one (below the strawberries)? I want the version that actually has the herbs and spices. 

Thanks


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Danny O said:


> Can I get the recipe on that last one (below the strawberries)? I want the version that actually has the herbs and spices.
> 
> Thanks


There are no herbs and spices in that recipe. I displayed the Tony's filet' and cayenne to show what not to use. It's just some low soduim beef broth with some unseasoned chicken and cheap mild sausage sort of like the cheap turkey franks...you know I would never want to ruin the yummy taste of the low sodium beef broth. :wink: :slimer:


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

What about the recipe for those green beans and potatoes. What is that?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Essayons75 You are a cook! it all looks great..Let's EAT!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

my peoples eat my food before it can be photographed. Thats why I cook.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Yes*



Charlie2 said:


> Greens need no treatment other than some fat meat for flavor.
> 
> To put all kinds of condiments etc, in them disqualifies them as 'Turnip Greens'. JMHO C2


A little S&P is OK cva34


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

OK, all you Jr. turnip greens wardens... Here's the final word (mine of course, LOL).

Turnip greens need nothing more than a little salt, black pepper, salt pork or smoked bacon. And they cook in a few min minutes. Over cook and they get mushy and loose their flavor and that great bright green color. If cooking the turnips (which i recommended!) start them in the pot first, adding the greens at the end for about 5 min until they wilt. Mmmmm!

Collards and kale take a little longer, but still not 45 min. If you wanna get crazy, brown some finely chopped onion in with the bacon, it's all good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If you ever need a turnip green fix and don't feel like cooking from scratch,try the Glory brand.The best I ever had from a can.Even ChinaMart has the Glory brand.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

What is this, not one word on the best part of cooking greens. Pot-liker, the juice from cooking all the greens. Mmmm.


----------

